# r32 GTR tuning guides?? example; taking stock car to decentbig power + track spec?



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

hi, im wondering if there are any online guides to creating a well sorted r32 gtr??

ive been through many of the project threads on here and seen some amazing gtrs, but i wondered, where do people find out about these modifications and how/why to install them? i know the r32 is not a new car, but im struggling to find a nice basic tuning guide....

ie, what needs upgrading first on the suspension/brakes/transmission? what to buy? why?
stage 1/2 tuning, what products and why??

theres a very similar guide online for the mr2 turbo, piecing together what to do first, and how best to move forward in tuning your car.

i know everyone modifies differently, just wondered if there were any definative guides on good/bad mods and cost/reliability mods...

and by decent power, im only refering to "things to do before you need to go forged build route" (so 450-500hp area)
so anything starting from stock (280hp?) to 500 area. 

cheers


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

there is a lot of good detailed threads on here that has all the info you need , just a matter of taking your time and having a good read plus some parts that would be changed are down to your personal preference to how you would like your gtr to drive for example cams and turbo(s) do you want a fast response engine car ? or a car that builds boost a little later but when it comes in it hits with a harder kick with also the potential or more bhp later like from from gt-ss turbos to 2530 turbos or you could even go single , many options that you have to have a detailed think about :thumbsup:


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

jaycabs said:


> there is a lot of good detailed threads on here that has all the info you need , just a matter of taking your time and having a good read plus some parts that would be changed are down to your personal preference to how you would like your gtr to drive for example cams and turbo(s) do you want a fast response engine car ? or a car that builds boost a little later but when it comes in it hits with a harder kick with also the potential or more bhp later like from from gt-ss turbos to 2530 turbos or you could even go single , many options that you have to have a detailed think about :thumbsup:


ive tried to go through alot of them threads 

i guess peoples spec lists are a good indication of whats good or not, i know ive got alot of reading/research to do still.

just hoped there was a newbie guide somewhere , like "first thing to do, replace fluids with X,Y,Z", "next, filter/exhaust.......", etc etc.
obviously brands are a personal thing.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I bought my current gtr already modified so as to save hassle but I modifed my last car and I don't see what should be different in the gtr.

I first when for better breathing and cooling ie big exhaust, fat and short.
Then I went for uprated intercooler and a good cold air induction system.
The I had my supercharger pulley done as well and then finally bigger breaks and better suspension and a good remap.

As for the parts, it's really down to you.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

What you are really asking is how to go from 400 to 500 bhp.

With exhaust and remap/boost controller you should see 400 bhp.

Assuming the car is stock but for the above to get more you'll need injectors and different turbos plus a remap/ecu. The problem most people find is that replacing the turbos is expensive so you might as well make the most of it and go for more than 500 bhp.

For example my original thoughts were to keep my engine stock and bolt on some r34 turbos and sightly bigger injectors. That would be fairly cheap and get pretty close to 500bhp and improve response. However poor oil pressure convinced me that that a refresh was in order and...

All Skyline GTRs are old cars now so the chances are that they well have been refreshed or will be needing to if you're are looking for bigger outputs. Hence my comments in the other thread about buying premodded. In hindsight I wish I'd bought a car with a Stroker kit or similar.financially I'd be better off now...

As for chassis new dampers with sensible spring rates help. I've yet to see any decent cars from Japan. They all seem to be rock hard with knackered dampers. If I had the money I'd go for Nitron.

R32 brakes are rubbish. I would recommend an immediate upgrade of the master cylinder, brake master cylinder stopper and braided lines. After that you may want to consider different discs and callipers.


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

Cris said:


> R32 brakes are rubbish. I would recommend an immediate upgrade of the master cylinder, brake master cylinder stopper and braided lines. After that you may want to consider different discs and callipers.


this is the sort of thing im after, specific to the r32 gtr..

obviously modding any turbo car is roughly the same, and i have a general idea coming from a tuned car already. but its things related to the car in question.

like i hear about a boost restrictor of some kind in the system?
how to hook up a boost controller given this restrictor?
how good is the stock ecu, wheres fuel cut, what boost/turbos can you run on it before needing to go to a standalone ecu.

general stuff like that really.

i would like to put my own stamp on things, but for sure a few goodies installed already would be helpful.

ideal world im after a fast road setup with reliable (steel) turbos running around 450+hp. its just how to safely and reliably get there :thumbsup: (without forking out a forged rebuild quite yet and aiming for 600+)


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

jimmy1234 said:


> this is the sort of thing im after, specific to the r32 gtr..
> 
> obviously modding any turbo car is roughly the same, and i have a general idea coming from a tuned car already. but its things related to the car in qJustin.
> 
> ...


Stock ECU cannot be mapped. However you can get piggyback units or daughter boards.

If you are brave you can just cut the boost restrictor out and see 1 bar. I went down the boost controller route with a Nistune daughter board (which will be for sale soon).

Imho steel turbos are a pointless mod. For similar money you can find more modern turbos like the r34 units and see better spool up for the same power.

Most important thing on a stock engine would be an oil pressure gauge to keep an eye on your oil pump. Early r32s have a sort oil pump drive and will eventually cause problems.

Another thought is to see what's happing with you car. Older cars require different things so you might need to address the clutch earlier or replace the bushes etc. I have some items on my to do list which are on the back burner until more important issues are resolved.


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

by steel turbos, i ment ANYTHING other than ceramics.. 
didnt necessarily mean steel wheeled stock items, id be after something with a little more meat so as not to stress them out or need to run lots of boost to make decent power.

for sure, i have been reading up alot about potential oil pressure issues.

the stock gauges on the DIN, i take it they cant be replaced one by one as they come as a whole unit? id like to keep stock gauges, but if i could swap in an oil pressure one like you say instead of the battery or boost that would be handy. or do most people ditch this and fit a DIN slot and just pop in 3 52mm gauges of there own.

the clutch, easy enough to replace without dropping the engine?

im pretty hands on with my cars but never changed a clutch/flywheel or rebuild a motor before. im more of a bolt on/bolt off DIYer


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Stock oil pressure is on the dash not the auxiliary gauges. It is possible to replace though not simple.I plan to replace mine with a voltmeter. I've already swapped the stock auxiliary gaugesfor stack items. Most just put in a pod somewhere with an extra boost gauge and extra oil pressure gauge.


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

I know the stock oil pressure is on the dash.
:-/

I was talking about the din panel gauges, replacing one of those with an oil pressure one.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

It's taken me many years to gain a fair bit of knowledge about the skylines. In general it's from having a good read of the forum(s) and the key ingredient is the 'Search' button!
It's also down to getting dirty resolving problems with my past and current cars. 

You need to research each area of the car which I'm sure you understand.

But servicing is a good start and finding out any problems which might not be obvious. Usually they are worn suspension parts, worn out brake parts, wiring, HICAS system, coil packs, re-circ or BOV's.

It is advisable to make sure you are not running more than 1 bar on standard turbo's. A decent electronic boost controller is needed and you can find out about the standard boost restrictor using the search button up top.
If you plan to up power close to 500bhp or more then a stand alone ECU is needed, most common is Apexi PFC but that is old tech now and newer ECU's might cost a little more, but can do alot more.

Power figures - you will only see around 440bhp using standard injectors, MAF's and stage 1 mods (air filters, de-cat, exhaust, 1 bar, boost controller, re-map)

I was running above set up but with Garrett steel turbo's untill one let go last year. I am now replacing them with some R34 (BB) turbo's (cheaper than getting Garrett's replaced) and poss some larger injectors and standalone ECU. I hoping to hit 450bhp with a much improved torque figure and better map allround.

So with this uprated power I am having to sort out the cooling. A larger alu radiator should do the trick and the standard IC is up to the job for between 500-600bhp!

Age has been mentioned, so onto the suspension. Any uprated or new bushes is very welcome. Also the chances are you dampers will need replacing to. Make sure your spring rates stay below 10kg otherwise it's a rock solid ride.
HICAS can be a problem, alot of people fit a delete kit. Theres lots of info about the HICAS, just use the search button again.

Other than the above all I can say is, if you have the cash buy a car thats got a spec you like or go to a good tuner and they will sort you out.

Baz


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

Cheers yep im well aware of the search button 
I have been using it alot for lots of different things, but its a catch 22 situation when i dont know specifically what i should be searching for with regards problems/issues  Hence this thread.

That's good to know about stock fueling limit.


----------

